# Trouble posting a blog entry



## Flea (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello all,

I spent a lot of time today crafting my first real blog entry.  It's jaw-dropping.  It's brilliant, erudite, and all those other multi-syllabic superlatives.  It'll make you laugh and cry.  It's better than CATS.

That is, of course, if I can free it from limbo.  The other day I posted a "test" entry that came through fine.  Today I posted my first real entry, and then took it down for heavy editing.  I can't seem to get it out of Draft mode to repost it.  Any suggestions?

Thanks,

Ye friendly tiny bloodsucking parasite


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 9, 2009)

I only see the test one?


----------



## Flea (Sep 10, 2009)

Right.  I wrote a second entry and it seems to be stuck in draft mode.  There's probably some really obvious button to press to publish it, but I can't seem to find it.  I'll keep looking...

* edit *

It was listed under "recent entries" and also as a draft.  I couldn't publish the draft version.  Ultimately I solved the problem simply by copying the whole shebang and publishing it as a separate entry.  Now I seem to have two copies with an identical title listed under "recent entries," only one of which is accessible.  If you can access the first one and it's bothersome to anyone to see two identical entries, I give a mod permission to delete the first one.  I felt it was better than potentially losing the time and energy I expended on the first one if it disappeared completely.


----------

